# Japanese Candlestick Poster



## Siraitken (23 February 2007)

Hey everyone,

Im after a poster of many Japanese Candle sticks displayed and their formation.

I've searched many websites and ebay to try and find one but haven't had any luck.

I'm more than happy to pay for it at a reasonable price.

It would be displayed behind my computer on the wall for quick reference. Preferably i would like the size to be about A3.

Please if you know where I could find something like this let me know.

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## Kauri (23 February 2007)

Siraitken
   Try here...  lists the main ones....

http://www.leavittbrothers.com/education/candlestick_patterns/bull/abandoned_baby_bullish.cfm


----------



## moses (23 February 2007)

http://www.actionforex.com/articles...s/candlesticks_charts_explained_200605107114/


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin (23 February 2007)

Siraitken said:
			
		

> Hey everyone,
> 
> Im after a poster of many Japanese Candle sticks displayed and their formation.
> 
> ...




Check this one out Dave.
http://www.hotcandlestick.com/candles.htm


----------



## SUNBEMO (23 February 2007)

Try Louise Bedfords site she produced one sometime ago.

http://www.tradingsecrets.com.au/shop/p-tsoccp.htm


----------



## Siraitken (23 February 2007)

Thanks everyone

Thats exactly the info i was after.

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## rowes (23 February 2007)

Hi,

This site has posters and many other products relating to candlestick charting, lots of free info to.

go the candlesticks!   


```
http://www.candlestickforum.com/store/storefront.asp
```


----------



## prism2 (30 March 2013)

There's a really nice comprehensive poster style chart of all the most essential candlestick patterns in this free forex flip through book on Japanese candles.  It's listed towards the end of the guide.  

You can grab it here:
Forex Japanese Candlestick Picture Book

Or download it at box.com
https://www.box.com/s/fskf4fyefpgoiihlwe91

The poster style chart should print out fine... big enough to see all the main reversal candle patterns.

Hope this helps.  Cheers!


----------

